# AG241QG vs S2417dg vs pg248q  vs XB241H



## sjdewiec (24. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen ich stehe vor der schweren Entscheidung Welcher Monitor es werden soll, das Problem ist das sie von den Daten her so gut wie gleich sind, die Frage ist jetzt hat jemand Erfahrungen welcher Monitor subjektiv von den Farben her die Besten Bilder im Bereich Gaming Liefert. Kurz zu den Monitoren:

AOC AG241QG                    Gsync 1440p 144hz  24 zoll 560€
DELL S2417dg                       Gsync 1440p 144hz 24 zoll 520 €
ASUS pg248q                        Gsync 1080p 180hz  24 zoll 500€
ACER Predator XB241H   Gsync 1080p 144hz  24 zoll 400€

Ich finde nur Tests die die Monitore für sich analysieren aber nicht in ein Verhältniss zu den anderen stellen. Preis ist egal würde mich über alle Meinungen zu den Monitoren freuen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2016)

Was willst du mit ner subjektiven Meinung zu den Farben? 
Das bringt dich kein Stück weiter.


----------



## sjdewiec (24. Dezember 2016)

Kann sein das du recht hast ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich mich jetzt entscheiden soll. Ich habe keine lust jeden zu bestellen und selber zu testen


----------



## MarrZ (24. Dezember 2016)

Kannst du die tests zum acer und aoc mal verlinken? 
Habe genau die gleichen Monitore auf dem schirm.
Der asus soll laut overckock.uk Pixelinversion (die streifen da) haben.  Was mit hz oc immer mehr auffallen soll. 
Vom aoc hab ich bisher nur mitbekommen das ne ältere grobkörnigere non glare  Beschichtung verwendet wird im gegensatz zum Dell.
Und vom acer hab ich noch fast nichts gefunden.


----------



## sjdewiec (24. Dezember 2016)

Acer Acer Predator XB241H 180Hz Gaming Monitor Review (2016) 
und beim AOC hab ich mich auf den Testbericht zum AG241QX bezogen das ist ja der gleiche Monitor nur mit freesync statt gsync. Test Monitor AOC AG241QX

Ich hab von dem Problem was du zum asus schilderst im prad Testbericht nichts gelesen nur das der Kontrast bei 180hz schlechter wird.


----------



## sjdewiec (24. Dezember 2016)

Nochmal als nachtrag wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind der Acer und der Asus so gut wie gleich weil sie das gleiche Panel haben.


----------



## MarrZ (24. Dezember 2016)

Asus PG248Q - 24" 180hz monitor launched. - Page 7

Hier wird über die panels diskutiert. Auch über das von mir angesprochene Problem.


----------



## sjdewiec (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaub irgendwie es führt für mich nichts daran vorbei einen zu kaufen und dann abzuwegen ob er meinen ansprüchen entspricht und wenn nicht den nächsten zu kaufen usw. Zu welchem tendierst du?


----------



## MarrZ (25. Dezember 2016)

Bei dem FHD wohl eher den Acer wobei die beide etwa gleich nervige macken haben können, er aber immerhin 100€billiger ist. 

Bei den WQHD ist der Dell wohl besser. Wobei ich das vom preis abhängig machen würde, denke nicht das die Beschichtung den riesen unterschied macht wenn man nicht den direkten Vergleich hat. (Dell hat das panel ja auch schon verbaut und dann auf die neue rev mit anderer Beschichtung gewechselt).

Das sicherste wäre nach dem wie ich es verstanden habe wohl der Dell. 
Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob wqhd für mich das richtige ist da ich doch selten aufrüste.


----------



## sjdewiec (26. Dezember 2016)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch mit WQHD ich denke ich werde den XB241H testen und auf die ganzen Fehler überprüfen und gucken ob das für mich passt


----------



## MarrZ (26. Dezember 2016)

Denke wird bei mir auch auf dem Acer hinauslaufen. Oder ich verzichte auf gsync nehm  nur nem benq xl2411 und leg das gesparte auf die seite bis mehr/bessere  G Sync fullHD Panels verfügbar sind ..


----------

